# Ispring Bad allocation



## Angellothefox (Feb 23, 2017)

Can anyone help me please?

I use Ispring to capture my computer screen as I am doing verious stuff like playing games or capturing a website and so on and so forth.

Resently I have been discovering that all of a sudden Ispring will just stop at random points of the video capture and come up with this erro message *Bad allocation *So can anyfur help me please?

What do I do to fix this problem because it is supposed to be unlimited?


----------

